# Ireland to France



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, 
We want to go to France in october around 12the - 22nd, Any tips on how to get there & some discounts would be great, we have been quoted around 450 euro return. (Rosslare - Cherbourg)

stuart


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stuart,
I think 450 Euro is a very good price for that route. 
I tried to go home in June and they wanted almost 1000 euro.
For coming from Belgium we decided to use a land bridge through England and so went Norfolk line from Dunkirk to Dover (about 140 euro) and then from Pembroke to Rosslare ( about 300 Euro) at leat half the price. The only thing you have to add is the extra fuel (for just over a tank each way about 140 euro). Remembering the this was summer rates with no prebooking that was not so bad. 
I belive now you could get much better prices as it is off season.
There is a little also in the time taken but depending on final destination could be not a lot.


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Hi Stuart
Just booked a retuen ticket Hymer S 700 and myself 
Cherburg-Rosslare-Cherburg €140.00
ousty


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Stuart,
Irish ferries are very competive at this time of year, Landbridge takes a lot more time and Fuel, Don t forget to try Celtic Ferries the new rosslare based ferry company,there hungry for business and give the old P & O offer all food and cabins included.
Regards
Pat


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

If you over 55 Irish ferries will give you discount.


----------

